# Oh My gosh I need prayers NOW



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I received a call from my sister a couple hours ago my SIL is dying :smcry: I have two brothers and two sisters and know one even called me to say my SIL had been ill.  I'm VERY upset and hurt :smcry: Please remember my brother and his daughters in your prayers, she is on life support and tomorrow they will make the biggest decision of their lives :smcry: I am so far away :smcry:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I am so sorry. I know it is awful to be so far away at times like these. Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.
jennifer


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'm so sorry and must be quite a shock to you given you didn't know she was ill. prayers going out to the whole family!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. My prayers are with you and all of your family.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no! I am sooo sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Words can't help at this time, but prayers can so I am sending prayers for your SIL, your brother and his family and also for you. Miracles do happen and maybe we can get one. God is the only one that can make that decision and he knows what is best for her at this time. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I'll say a prayer for you and your family. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I know how you feel when you are far away........please know that I will pray for you and your brother and sister in law and their children. I feel for you and I am so sorry......please keep us informed.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Paula,

I am so sorry for your hurting heart. Your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Cat


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Prayers for peace and strength for your entire family.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Feb 15 2010, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886218


> I received a call from my sister a couple hours ago my SIL is dying :smcry: I have two brothers and two sisters and know one even called me to say my SIL had been ill.  I'm VERY upset and hurt :smcry: Please remember my brother and his daughters in your prayers, she is on life support and tomorrow they will make the biggest decision of their lives :smcry: I am so far away :smcry:[/B]


Oh Paula! I am so sorry to hear this. It's horrible to be far away when tragedy strikes. You feel so helpless. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Feb 15 2010, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886218


> I received a call from my sister a couple hours ago my SIL is dying :smcry: I have two brothers and two sisters and know one even called me to say my SIL had been ill.  I'm VERY upset and hurt :smcry: Please remember my brother and his daughters in your prayers, she is on life support and tomorrow they will make the biggest decision of their lives :smcry: I am so far away :smcry:[/B]


Paula, I just saw your post. I am so sorry you and your family are going through this. Of, course, you and your SIL and family are in my prayers.

I totally understand you being upset with your family not telling you your SIL was sick. I've had that happen to me more than once when my sister was in the hospital ... and, it upset me, too. I know some people who are sick don't want others to worry about them ... and, then that is their choice ... but, I feel that is different. I prefer to know if a loved one or friend is not well, because I want to be there to support them and be there for them. Maybe you sisters and brothers didn't know she was so ill? And, maybe they didn't want you to worry. 

I send you my prayers and love, Paula. And, I pray God gives you peace, comfort, and strength during this very sad time. Prayers for your SIL and family, too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my ! I am so very sorry to read this, dear Paula (((hugs))) I will keep u and your family in my prayers

hugs
Kat


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry. Prayers going up for you and your family, and especially for the children.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So sorry, Paula. My heart and prayers are with you all. 

I hate when family members make decisions to tell some and not all. No matter what it is. 
xoxoxooxoxo


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

dear paula, I will keep you and your loved ones in my prayers.
rayer: rayer: rayer: 
I hope you can find some rest and quiet. all the very best and strenght!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and sending prayers.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry. I wish there was something I could do to take the pain away. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a shock this has to be for you. And just an awful situation for you and your family. I'm so so sorry. You know that you and your family, brother & his children will be in my continued prayers today. Isaiah 66:13a is a promise for you and your family my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I am very sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so sorry to hear this devastating news. I know it must come as even more of a shock not being in on things earlier. I've had cases in my family and my DH's where they've done the same thing. I guess it's personal choice but for the person who doesn't know it's very disturbing. So at this point all you can do is support your sister-in-law, brother and their kids and be there for them when they need you. I'm sending thoughts and prayers to you all. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Paula--I'm so sorry. I'm keeping your sister-in-law and you and your family in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am so so sorry to see this Paula, what a awful shock for you. Am sending lots of love and will be sending lots of love and praying for you and all your family xx


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Paula, I am so very sorry. I'm just now seeing this. I am lifting your sister-in-law and your family in prayer. 

May The Lord's continual comfort and strength be with you and your family. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, that is so sad to hear...i'm so sorry :grouphug: 
sending hugs & prayers rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I haven't heard anything on my sil, I talked to my sister and she promises to let me know when she hears anything. Thanks for your prayers


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh Paula I am very sorry to hear this....my prayers and heart goes out to your family.


Daisy


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Paula i am so sorry . :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

update, my sil is still holding her own, she is still in a coma, I know she is still here because of your prayers, keep praying


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will continue to pray for your SIL.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - still sending thoughts and prayers to your sister in law :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Of course prayers are coming for you, your SIL and hers and your family. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Paula, your sister-in-law and family continue to be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I just read through the thread. I am so sorry I hope your SIL can pull through.  So sad, may the Lord be with you all.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Paula. :grouphug:

You and your family are in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Dear Paula,


Just saw this thread-- :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Hope you are ok :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my sil came out of the coma this morning, the doctor is planning on taking the feeding tube out tomorrow, keep praying


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

You have my prayers... rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I will pray for your SIL.......please keep us informed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wanted to update you on my sil, I finally found out what had put her in the hospital, she had blood clots, her doctor put her on Heparin, she had a reaction to the Heparin and went into a coma, now she is fighting for her life. My niece told me her mom's liver and organs are shutting down. Please pray she will have a time of clarity with her family. my heart breaks for them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Mar 8 2010, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893508


> I wanted to update you on my sil, I finally found out what had put her in the hospital, she had blood clots, her doctor put her on Heparin, she had a reaction to the Heparin and went into a coma, now she is fighting for her life. My niece told me her mom's liver and organs are shutting down. Please pray she will have a time of clarity with her family. my heart breaks for them.[/B]


Oh I'm so sorry Paula. This is just heartbreaking. You and your family are still in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Continuing to keep your SIL and family in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so sorry to hear that. I pray that your sister-in-law will go peacefully and that she'll be surrounded by her family. It's such a hard ordeal to go through. Sending love and positive thoughts to you all. :grouphug:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Paula, I just saw this. Praying hard. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for your prayers, this is a hard time for my brother, he was the one giving my sil the Heparin shots


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you for your prayers, this is a hard time for my brother, he was the one giving my sil the Heparin shots


oh no, he must feel awful and guilty. rayer:rayer:
I will keep him in my prayers!! and also your sister in law.

ohh, that is so sad :bysmilie:


----------

